# (Game) BEING GOOD LOOKING WILL ONLY GUARANTEE ONE THING



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

*If you are a good looking guy, or what women consider good looking some women will find you physically attractive & you'll have more attention. THATS IT

What does that mean? 

All it means is a woman will see you & she'll say 

"He looks good" Full Stop





*​

*"He's handsome" Full stop





*​

*"He's so hot" Full stop *






*UNDERSTAND THIS 

Being good looking does not guarantee sex..
Being good looking does not guarantee you a girlfriend.. 
Being good looking does not guarantee women will find you sexually appealing..*​*Now can it help you in certain situations? Of course.. She'll give you the extra 15-30 sec to hear you out. But everything else after that you need to be sexually appealing to get her in bed.*




​*See the problem is a lot of you guys still don't understand there's a difference between physical attraction & sexual attraction. Yes physical attraction can be part of the reason why she had sex with you but sexual attraction is not synonymous with physical attraction. *

*Being good looking is not the end all be all to have sex.

You have 2 choices
1) You can have women think you're good looking but you won't be fucking
2) You can have women think whatever they think about you, & you're fucking*​*Most of you would pick #2. You only want to be good looking cuz you think it'll get you closer to fucking. See you guys think it's going to be EASIER to get a woman to fuck.. no no no it's going to be EASIER to get a woman's ATTENTION. It's only easy to fuck if she finds you SEXUALLY APPEALING (another thread). 

All you are is eye candy to most women.. the same way you stare at that stacy but you don't approach is the same way women are with good looking guys. They'll stare at you but they'll rarely make the move. 

You being physically attractive can turn her on to the point she's sexually attracted to you because of the way you look, but in a lot of cases that's not how it goes. If a woman was just sexually attracted to a guy strictly to the way he looks, women would be fucking non stop lol*

*Data from men using tinder*











*vs your average chick using tinder JFL *






*And my favorite from this normie #RIP *


​*I'm sure some of you guys had women who called you "handsome", "hot", etc and you didn't smash. Even Amnesia's tinder threads prove my point about it doesn't just end at being good looking. Most of us agree Amnesia is a "good looking guy" so why does he struggle & complain about some of his matches? Not putting him on blast, I'm just proving my points*









Tinder date just left after 7 minutes (PART 2)


Read part 1 linked below But the TLDR is i matched a girl on a saturday night at like 3am and she came over immediately, thinking this was a certain easy fuck, she stayed 7 minutes and said she had to go leaving me like WTF happened. Like two months later, wondering why I got ghosted I sent her...




looksmax.org












I messaged over 35 girls across all my dating platforms trying to get some hangout tn


Fri night - I have like 2 girls semi responding tough life this dumb cunt




looksmax.org












Tinder date just left after 7 minutes


We match at 3am, she messages first whats up. We chat a bit say I'm drinking to appear NT (even tho Im not drinking or NT) she says she wants to join. She comes over we meet on the street walk into my apartment. We sit on the couch and do a shot, she looks at me and like the first thing she says...




looksmax.org




​*See if it was just about being good looking.. women would have no excuse to not have sex with us. We've all had matches where they complimented on our looks right? And you tell her "Ok let's fuck". And she's like .. but.. idk.. maybe.. all these bullshit excuses. 

You guys also forget women get INTIMIDATED by what they see as "good looking men" & and sabotage / self reject the situation because of their insecurities & lack of self esteem. 

So if all you want is chicks complimenting you, staring at you, getting hundreds of matches on tinder, validation, etc then continue looksmaxxing till you're PSL 6.4535262 

Comment below if you disagree & can refute my points. I'd love to hear it. *

@alriodai @AscendingHero @Chintuck22 @Kingkellz @larsanova69 @Lmao @ShowerMaxxing @thecel @Uzezi @Toska @chadison @MostGLSlayer @SHARK @Corperal @Idfkbruh @Alexanderr @Gargantuan ​Upcoming Threads
I applied to potentially model & got accepted 
How To Prepare For a Night of Slaying
Infield Series (Proving/Disproving PSL-SMV)
5 Types of Attraction 
Find your niche appeal. (Women have specific types they go for)
​


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (May 27, 2021)

looksmax.org in the one gif


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 27, 2021)

good thread my brother read every word


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 27, 2021)

Amazing thread, this is exactly what i've been thinking but I couldn't put into words for a thread

There are users who unironically believe that high quality girls would have sex with a severely autistic Chad


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

When the cope is too strong

Girls will throw themselves to a real chad, asking him to fuck in DMs


----------



## ReignsChad (May 27, 2021)

retarded post, delete yourself


----------



## Deleted member 13824 (May 27, 2021)

> You guys also forget women get INTIMIDATED by what they see as "good looking men" & and sabotage / self reject the situation because of their insecurities & lack of self esteem.


Women don't find 99% men good-looking. Even if you're good-looking for others doesn't mean girls will find you gl.


----------



## Deleted member 7044 (May 27, 2021)

only thing ill be fucking is my hand anyway


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> When the cope is too strong
> 
> Girls will thow themselves to a real chad, asking him to fuck in DMs


LDAR if not Michelle Morrone or Dellisola italian med gigachads


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

I had a chadlite friend in high school, he showed me his DMs on Insta, there was a low tier becky that literally asked him to meet her and fuck.... but he rejected her because she was ugly for him


----------



## ProAcktiv (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> no no no it's going to be EASIER to get a woman's ATTENTION.


and thereby easier to get sex. Your advances will be welcomed and at times, even encouraged, which gives you positive reinforcement and makes it easier to be confident/have game. Ultimately, every requirement you have to meet will be lowered if you're good-looking. If Amnesia was ugly, then he would get no pussy. Even with his socially inept ass, Amnesia still has a lay count of 100 in a short time span. And we also have to factor in that girls will generally be far more willing to hook up if meeting Amnesia irl at a bar vs on a dating app.

Think you're downplaying looks for the sake of this thread, but I'm still


----------



## khvirgin (May 27, 2021)

so what you're saying is that it's over


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> med gigachads


Huh? I thought this was a Med 
He said he's sicilian


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Huh? I thought this was a Med
> He said he's sicilian
> 
> View attachment 1152344


Ah yes true my bad. Prime sicilian man here


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> When the cope is too strong
> 
> Girls will thow themselves to a real chad, asking him to fuck in DMs


Yeah but they expect Chads to be super NT and confident. Some girls will still fuck regardless (usually LTBs and femcels) but for most it's a turnoff

Look at this girl. 6'4 Chadlite famous rapper MGK texted her himself and asked her out on a date and she still ghosted him midway through the date. Why?







TikTok - Make Your Day


TikTok - trends start here. On a device or on the web, viewers can watch and discover millions of personalized short videos. Download the app to get started.




vm.tiktok.com






Because he was acting hyper dark triad and he had no sex appeal as evident by his dry texts, so she was turned off by that (to all you dark triad copers, this is why you need to be 70 percent dark triad and 30 percent light triad. If MGK can't get away with 100 percent dark triad, what makes you think you can jfl)


----------



## goldensoul (May 27, 2021)

JFL @ op !! after all the experiments made with chads and chadlights on tinder, retards on 2021 still say looks are just a little push.... i'm not saying social skills are not important. but you are understimating looks bhai.


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> Yeah but they expect Chads to be super NT and confident. If they're not then it's a turnoff


Yeah all that a Chad needs to do is not being an autistic pussy. Quite easy when you grow up being gl with people complimenting you.


----------



## Selinity (May 27, 2021)

brb making a response thread


----------



## Selinity (May 27, 2021)

@tyronelite, could you explain to us how exactly game and being 'sexually appealing,' works?
I understand what you're trying to say, but for the sake of clarity could you be a bit more specific?


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> When the cope is too strong
> 
> Girls will throw themselves to a real chad, asking him to fuck in DMs


Give me real examples


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> JFL @ op !! after all the experiments made with chads and chadlights on tinder, retards on 2021 still say looks are just a little push.... i'm not saying social skills are not important. but you are understimating looks bhai.
> View attachment 1152355


Retard these experiments don’t prove shit. All it shows is if you have good pics you’ll get plenty of matches

How many of y’all smashed every single match of yours on Tinder ?


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Selinity said:


> @tyronelite, could you explain to us how exactly game and being 'sexually appealing,' works?
> I understand what you're trying to say, but for the sake of clarity could you be a bit more specific?


Game = strategy to getting what you want in life 
Your game can be weak or strong. Everything you do to try to attract women is game. Your looks, status, money, tricking, prostitutes, seduction, etc.

Sex appeal is not equivalent to your face. Your face does nothing to a chick. I’ll have to write a whole thread on sex appeal


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 27, 2021)

Lol as much as I agree good looks r sexual appeal 

That's total irl appeal 


Like hieght, wealth, status, Nt looks, body etc 

Everything taken into account 

Ur irl > everything 

Psl is cringe asf, cannot explain zyzz's ascension etc 

But basically the better ur smv is the more fucks u get 

/thread


----------



## Growth Plate (May 27, 2021)

I will never read this thread.


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Lol as much as I agree good looks r sexual appeal
> 
> That's total irl appeal
> 
> ...


No it’s not


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Knight said:


> I will never read this thread.


Thanks for the bump


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Lol at all these virgin experts


----------



## goldensoul (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Retard these experiments don’t prove shit. All it shows is if you have good pics you’ll get plenty of matches
> 
> How many of y’all smashed every single match of yours on Tinder ?


stop coping you won't get even 10% of the matches they get in those experiments and if you do half of them won't even respond and the other hald will test your social skills.


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Give me real examples


Friend of mine with becky asking him to fuck in DMs

Local chads that post on Ig stories all the girls that approach them saying things like "I wanna suck ur dick" (they post it to brag)

All the Tinder experiments where girls approach chads in a sexual way

At the disco, I've seen girls literally throwing themselves to a roided chad to approach him 

I mean, when girls see a chad they don't think "he's good looking" FULL STOP. They wanna fuck him, unless he's a retarted aspie that destroys attraction


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> stop coping you won't get even 10% of the matches they get in those experiments and if you do half of them won't even respond and the other hald will test your social skills.


So you saw this theoretical chad smash all his matches?

this is the dumb blackpill shit I’m talking about


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> No it’s not


What are u trying to elaborate them? 

Like I said, smv as in total points is all that matters looks wise 

What are you trying to propose. That looks thiery is a lie?


----------



## goldensoul (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> So you saw this theoretical chad smash all his matches?
> 
> this is the dumb blackpill shit I’m talking about


i'm not talking about the experiments made on youtube. i'm talking about the real experiments made in the psl community. so to answer yea we saw many times


----------



## Selinity (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Sex appeal is not equivalent to your face. Your face does nothing to a chick. I’ll have to write a whole thread on sex appeal


In that case, what do you believe creates your sex appeal?


----------



## volcelfatcel (May 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> Yeah but they expect Chads to be super NT and confident. Some girls will still fuck regardless (usually LTBs and femcels) but for most it's a turnoff
> 
> Look at this girl. 6'4 Chadlite famous rapper MGK texted her himself and asked her out on a date and she still ghosted him midway through the date. Why?
> 
> ...


80%-70% dark and 20-30% light, you need to show her good emotions but mostly show neutral or negative so she is in a constant rush of excitement and wanting your approval


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> i'm not talking about the experiments made on youtube. i'm talking about the real experiments made in the psl community. so to answer yea we saw many times


Bro I’ve had over 1,000 matches and multiple chicks telling me I’m good lookin, handsome, etc & I smashed none of them. You’re literally proving my point lol


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Friend of mine with becky asking him to fuck in DMs
> 
> Local chads that post on Ig stories all the girls that approach them saying things like "I wanna suck ur dick" (they post it to brag)
> 
> ...


Proves nothing. Again.. did you actually see these “chads” smash all these chicks?

omg.. a girl threw herself at a roided chad.. did he tell you he smashed?

All these examples are useless without actual proof


----------



## PYT (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *If you are a good looking guy, or what women consider good looking some women will find you physically attractive & you'll have more attention. THATS IT
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> ...


I always knew this, the blackpill is that the blackpill isn't absolute, real life is a mix of every pill

I thought you'd go into detail about how to be sexually appealing tho


----------



## goldensoul (May 27, 2021)

but good effort thread tho i'm not


tyronelite said:


> Bro I’ve had over 1,000 matches and multiple chicks telling me I’m good lookin, handsome, etc & I smashed none of them. You’re literally proving my point lol


''chicks telling me I’m good lookin, handsome, etc & I smashed none of them'' you are the one proving my point stopeating crayons.+ if you were really smashing you woudln't be in this forum. keep coping bhai


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> What are u trying to elaborate them?
> 
> Like I said, smv as in total points is all that matters looks wise
> 
> What are you trying to propose. That looks thiery is a lie?


Sex appeal is what makes a girl want to fuck you 

You can be physically attractive to a lot of chicks & still not be their type


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

PYT said:


> I always knew this, the blackpill is that the blackpill isn't absolute, real life is a mix of every pill
> 
> I thought you'd go into detail about how to be sexually appealing tho


I’ll make a separate thread


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Proves nothing. Again.. did you actually see these “chads” smash all these chicks?


If they don't smash it's just because most chads have standards and reject beckies. It's always beckies that throw themselves to chads, stacies don't do this

I mean, after a girl says you "come at my home and fuck" you must be a total retard to not smash her


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> but good effort thread tho i'm not
> 
> ''chicks telling me I’m good lookin, handsome, etc & I smashed none of them'' you are the one proving my point stopeating crayons.+ if you were really smashing you woudln't be in this forum. keep coping bhai


Jesus you have autism..


----------



## Lev Peshkov (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Sex appeal is what makes a girl want to fuck you
> 
> You can be physically attractive to a lot of chicks & still not be their type


That is exactly what I was saying jfl smv = sex appeal


----------



## Uzezi (May 27, 2021)

Guys on here think if you are not autistic looking like David Gandy, you cannot get girls. I honestly think 90% of guys here are still in highschool, with their oneitis obsession. You would think girls are only fucking Gandy look alike.


----------



## Dodevu (May 27, 2021)

Biggest cope I’ve read in a while, ty


----------



## Chadeep (May 27, 2021)

@Biggdink Needs to make a brutal bluepill thread on this tbh.


----------



## Uzezi (May 27, 2021)

You still need to be able to talk to girls even if you are the most good-looking man on this planet. The extreme view that it is all looks, and you dont have to open your mouth is autistic.


----------



## randomvanish (May 27, 2021)

*(Game)*​*



*


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

> *So if all you want is chicks complimenting you, staring at you, getting hundreds of matches on tinder, validation, etc then continue looksmaxxing till you're PSL 6.4535262*



Thats what we want unironically


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

Caged at the tinder graph, like 300 matches and only 10 lays


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> If they don't smash it's just because most chads have standards and reject beckies. It's always beckies that throw themselves to chads, stacies don't do this


We’re just going in circles at this point..

I’ll end at this. Physical attraction can be part of your sexual attraction but if you act goofy, feminine, you act needy, etc she’s not going to be sexually attracted to you & therefore you ain’t smashing


----------



## goldensoul (May 27, 2021)

Uzezi said:


> Guys on here think if you are not autistic looking like David Gandy, you cannot get girls. I honestly think 90% of guys here are still in highschool, with their oneitis obsession. You would think girls are only fucking Gandy look alike.


this forum is the first step into the blackpill so it's normal to find younger guys but i don't understand op he's coping hard in a blackpill forum


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

idk bruh

from what ive seen if you arent border line retarded and gl women will throw sex at you

thats why its so hard to be a "mentalcel chad" if you arent medically diagnosed autistic


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Lev Peshkov said:


> That is exactly what I was saying jfl smv = sex appeal





Lev Peshkov said:


> That is exactly what I was saying jfl smv = sex appeal


Wealth and status doesn’t make a woman’s pussy wet. That’s not sexual attraction, that’s resource attraction.

Money and status is cope in terms of sexually attracting women


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> We’re just going in circles at this point..
> 
> I’ll end at this. Physical attraction can be part of your sexual attraction but if you act goofy, feminine, you act needy, etc she’s not going to be sexually attracted to you & therefore you ain’t smashing


thats all these mfer tiktokers do 

they wear fucking nail polish dress in baggy womens clothes yet they get insane amount of pussy

unironically a man w good face dressing like a cuck signals higher testosterone than an incel dripped ouit


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> this forum is the first step into the blackpill so it's normal to find younger guys but i don't understand op he's coping hard in a blackpill forum


What am I coping about? Read the fuckin thread again.. 

Most guys here think just increasing their physical attraction will all of a sudden have a hoard of women knocking on their door givin up the pussy


----------



## zeke714 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Game = strategy to getting what you want in life
> Your game can be weak or strong. Everything you do to try to attract women is game. Your looks, status, money, tricking, prostitutes, seduction, etc.
> 
> *Sex appeal is not equivalent to your face. Your face does nothing to a chick. I’ll have to write a whole thread on sex appeal*



No, sex appeal is equivalent to the size of your wrists. 

*Face + Height + Frame = Looks*

Being NT/Game helps to a certain degree but thats it.

What keeps a Good Looking woman in your bed is *Looks, Money, Status (LMS)*


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> No, sex appeal is equivalent to the size of your wrists.
> 
> *Face + Height + Frame = Looks*
> 
> ...


Explain how money and status turns a woman on & gets her pussy wet ?


----------



## goldensoul (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> What am I coping about? Read the fuckin thread again..
> 
> Most guys here think just increasing their physical attraction will all of a sudden have a hoard of women knocking on their door givin up the pussy


a good looking guy trying to get a woman is like a harvard graduate trying to find a job. and an noot good looking is like the highschool dropout trying to get a job.who do you think will struggle to find a job ? who do you think will have a better salary ? not saying you you need a degree to get a good job but you will need will struggle to proof yoursef and you miss one opputuninty you may not find it again. do you get the point ?


----------



## Wallenberg (May 27, 2021)

Hmm. I kinda agree with the OP.

Game matters.

But, if you are good-looking, your good looks are enough to get not just attention but girls' interest. Being GL is enough to turn on girls, you get sex simply because of your looks, girls have a crush on you because you are so GL, etc.

But other factors like your social skills still matter.


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goat2x said:


> they wear fucking nail polish dress in baggy womens clothes yet they get insane amount of pussy



How do we know tho? This is what I’m referring to when the blackpill has misconceptions.

We all assume this “chad” is smashing 100s of women just because he has 1000+ likes & comments 

It’s part of the reason why I’m gonna be doing these interviews. These “chads” autists here love to fantasize about I’ll be asking them about their dating life, lay count, etc


----------



## Effortless (May 27, 2021)

Mostly correct but you also dismiss the few women who do throw themselves at you immediate.

I literally had a few girl saying they want to fuck me pretty much straight away on tinder and on the weekend I met and fucked, very rare but still happens...


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> How do we know tho? This is what I’m referring to when the blackpill has misconceptions.
> 
> We all assume this “chad” is smashing 100s of women just because he has 1000+ likes & comments
> 
> It’s part of the reason why I’m gonna be doing these interviews. These “chads” autists here love to fantasize about I’ll be asking them about their dating life, lay count, etc


Well ive seen them w a ton of women, obvsly i cannot follow them to the bed and shit 

i dont believe chads willl have the highest bodycount at all tbh but they have massive advantage in getting pussy while they can be borderline "autistic"


the guy w a highest laycount i know is some tall high-mid tier normie w good social status and social skills


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Most guys here think just increasing their physical attraction will all of a sudden have a hoard of women knocking on their door givin up the pussy


But it's true unironically 
After you reach 6 psl with good body and height (and social presence), women will slide in your DMs asking to fuck 
And after this you can mess up things only being a giga retard, it's still not guaranteed but 95% sure to smash


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> a good looking guy trying to get a woman is like a harvard graduate trying to find a job. and an noot good looking is like the highschool dropout trying to get a job.who do you think will struggle to find a job ? who do you think will have a better salary ? not saying you you need a degree to get a good job but you will need will struggle to proof yoursef and you miss one opputuninty you may not find it again. do you get the point ?


You’re not refuting anything I said.

Have you ever heard the phrase “he was cute until he opened his mouth” ?

If being good looking was the end all be all.. why would what he said have mattered to her? She should’ve let him fuck according to you guys right ?

She found him physically attractive so why wasn’t sex guaranteed ?

This is literally my point I’m proving. You’re not gonna get her in bed with just your physical looks.


----------



## zeke714 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Explain how money and status turns a woman on & gets her pussy wet ?



Its part of your attraction. You only need Looks to slay. LMS is more for LTRing


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> But it's true unironically
> After you reach 6 psl with good body and height (and social presence), women will slide in your DMs asking to fuck
> And after this you can mess up things only being a giga retard, it's still not guaranteed but 95% sure to smash


thats not true at all tbh


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> You’re not refuting anything I said.
> 
> Have you ever heard the phrase “he was cute until he opened his mouth” ?
> 
> ...


When a woman says that she just means his voice was high tbh


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Mostly correct but you also dismiss the few women who do throw themselves at you immediate.
> 
> I literally had a few girl saying they want to fuck me pretty much straight away on tinder and on the weekend I met and fucked, very rare but still happens...
> 
> View attachment 1152510


Let me ask you.. in that text from the time you met her or matched with her to the time you smashed, did she ever mention “you’re hot, you’re good looking, handsome, cute” ?


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

goat2x said:


> thats not true at all tbh


Which part? Do you think that 6 psl guys don't have horny girls sliding in their DMs? I've seen it, when I had a chad friend


----------



## Cigarette (May 27, 2021)

its about being good looking and creating sexual tension


----------



## goldensoul (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> You’re not refuting anything I said.
> 
> Have you ever heard the phrase “he was cute until he opened his mouth” ?
> 
> ...


no you were understimating looks. if you are good looking and racist of course a normal girl will hate you. your looks won't be enough to compensate. but as a goodlook you can get away saying something stupid or autistic she would find it funtn and cute. but if a typical incel from this forum say the same line it's game over


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Which part? Do you think that 6 psl don't have horny girls sliding in their DMs? I've seen it, when I had a chad friend


in this world online nearly all males have to do sum work its just reality interms of slaying
(unless you have social status too i guess)

look at amnesia his rejection rate sky high he gets ghosted on the regular

irl would be a different thing probably


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> But it's true unironically
> After you reach 6 psl with good body and height (and social presence), women will slide in your DMs asking to fuck
> And after this you can mess up things only being a giga retard, it's still not guaranteed but 95% sure to smash


LOL bro there’s plenty of dudes here on this forum who aren’t 6 PSL who’s had chicks approach them or slide in their DMs


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goat2x said:


> look at amnesia his rejection rate sky high he gets ghosted on the regular


BUT BUT HE’S GOOD LOOKING  

WHY WOULD HE GET GHOSTED IF HE’S GOOD LOOKING? 

Thank you for proving my points again brotha


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 27, 2021)

6.5 psl or death


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Cigarette said:


> creating sexual tension


See this is the part these autists leave out. Thanks for understanding


----------



## Effortless (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Let me ask you.. in that text from the time you met her or matched with her to the time you smashed, did she ever mention “you’re hot, you’re good looking, handsome, cute” ?


She said I'm gorgeous

I do agree with you though that you need other variable other than looks a lone to get you laid with the girl you WANT. Most of the girls that approach me or get catcalled by I don't want.


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2021)

Bro you are a good user, but wtf is this cope?
If women don't want to have sex with you even after complimenting you it is mainly because they don't find you good looking enough, looks can undermine behavior, but not the other way around.


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goldensoul said:


> if you are good looking and racist of course a normal girl will hate you.


Yes and she won’t have sex with you. You’re proving my point once again. If being good looking was the end all be all.. these bitches would have NO EXCUSES to not have sex with you.

Your rate of smashing for every chick that called you good looking would be 100%


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

tbh i think we agree on more than you think

in my books game is just not being a feminine autistic annoying pussy then just be yourself really (Once the girl finds you attractive ofc)

i wouldnt focus that much on the certain elements of redpill thats what we disagree on.


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Effortless said:


> do agree with you though that you need other variable other than looks a lone to get you laid


Pretty much what I’ve been saying lol. Problem is guys think if they reach a certain level of looks their sex life will suddenly skyrocket

Not taking account, are you her type? Does she like what you’re saying? Etc


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Cain said:


> Bro you are a good user, but wtf is this cope?
> If women don't want to have sex with you even after complimenting you it is mainly because they don't find you good looking enough, looks can undermine behavior, but not the other way around.


Why would she compliment you on your looks if she doesn’t find you good looking that makes no sense


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goat2x said:


> tbh i think we agree on more than you think
> 
> in my books game is just not being a feminine autistic annoying pussy then just be yourself really (Once the girl finds you attractive ofc)
> 
> i wouldnt focus that much on the certain elements of redpill thats what we disagree on.


Yeah all I’m saying is JUST physical attraction or being “good looking” is not enough to get her in bed.

Guys think if I reach 6 PSL I can sit back, do nothing and pussy will come in every direction. Delusion.

Amnesias posts already prove my points.


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Why would she compliment you on your looks if she doesn’t find you good looking that makes no sense


They key word is "enough" boyo.


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

zeke714 said:


> Its part of your attraction. You only need Looks to slay. LMS is more for LTRing


But this isn’t about LTRs.. I’m talking strictly having casual sex


----------



## Effortless (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Pretty much what I’ve been saying lol. Problem is guys think if they reach a certain level of looks their sex life will suddenly skyrocket
> 
> Not taking account, are you her type? Does she like what you’re saying? Etc


I agree with you that autists on here think they will get laid by being good looking while never leaving their basement or improving their social skills, or that girls I will automatically come up to you on the streets asking to fuck, irl its not like that. But I would say from experience looks still matters a fuck ton just because how much it makes things easier, not a guarantee but much easier 

Firstly I'm a gook so no I'm probably not her type but I pretty much mog everyone when I go out


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Cain said:


> They key word is "enough" boyo.


Yeah cuz she’s not SEXUALLY ATTRACTED to the guy.

Physical attraction and sexual attraction are not the SAME


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Yeah all I’m saying is JUST physical attraction or being “good looking” is not enough to get her in bed.
> 
> Guys think if I reach 6 PSL I can sit back, do nothing and pussy will come in every direction. Delusion.
> 
> Amnesias posts already prove my points.


yeah but thats not that conclusive if we are being honest

you cant write off all of his rejections due to bad game or whatever

from reading thousands of tinder messages etc most of them could be concluded as women having too much choices, having lower sex drives,coming online for attention etc. basically everything which created hypergamy. 

you will have handful of women rejecting you online even if you are a pua master giga chad

its just sad reality nowadays


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Effortless said:


> Firstly I'm a gook so no I'm probably not her type


See that’s what I’ve been saying. She was sexually attracted to you but because you weren’t her type she wasn’t physically attracted to you.

Like I said in my original thread. Physical attraction can be part of sexual attraction but it’s not the same.


----------



## goat2x (May 27, 2021)

@DrTony would love to hear your thoughts on this as being 500+ laycount doctorchad


----------



## gamma (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Amnesias posts already prove my points.


Amnesia come here just to complain so it seems he struggles with women, but he smashed 100+ girls in a year with very low effort (ons or few dates)

He's doing very well despite lacking social skills, height and social media presence

If he had an Instagram with 10k followers, he would do even better


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 27, 2021)

Bro game is a meme


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

goat2x said:


> yeah but thats not that conclusive if we are being honest
> 
> you cant write off all of his rejections due to bad game or whatever


I never wrote his rejections off cause of bad game.

All I’m saying is if being good looking was the only thing that MATTERED, he wouldn’t have gotten rejected for whatever reason at all.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Amnesia come here just to complain so it seems he struggles with women, but he smashed 100+ girls in a year with very low effort (ons or few dates)
> 
> He's doing very well despite lacking social skill, height and social media presence
> 
> If he had an Instagram with 10k followers, he would do even better


He exaggerates


----------



## nastynas (May 27, 2021)

well yes but no


----------



## Effortless (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> See that’s what I’ve been saying. She was sexually attracted to you but because you weren’t her type she wasn’t physically attracted to you.
> 
> Like I said in my original thread. Physical attraction can be part of sexual attraction but it’s not the same.



Alright mate you're going off the wild end with that one now jfl

>she's not physically attracted to me
>Wants to fuck me after 4 replies

I have a good looking face and a great body yet she wasn't physically attracted ok


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Bro game is a meme


How do you define game ? Cuz my definition is completely from everyone else’s. And game doesn’t just stop with women.

It includes all aspects of your life


----------



## Deleted member 10524 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Physical attraction and sexual attraction are not the SAME


What do you think physical attraction is? Just the face? Because most users here know it’s more than that


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Effortless said:


> she's not physically attracted to me
> >Wants to fuck me after 4 replies
> 
> I have a good looking face and a great body yet she wasn't physically attracted ok


If she finds you physically attractive it means you’re her type. But you clearly said you weren’t her type. 

Sexual attraction goes deeper then just your face and body lol.


----------



## looksmaxxer234 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> How do you define game ? Cuz my definition is completely from everyone else’s. And game doesn’t just stop with women.
> 
> It includes all aspects of your life


Isn’t game just like how you act and talk


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Idfkbruh said:


> What do you think physical attraction is? Just the face? Because most users here know it’s more than that


Physical attraction just means she finds you attractive. Doesn’t mean she wants to fuck you


----------



## Cain (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Yeah cuz she’s not SEXUALLY ATTRACTED to the guy.
> 
> Physical attraction and sexual attraction are not the SAME


But why would girls talk about wanting to have sex with you if they don't find you SEXUALLY appealing? It literally makes no sense.


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> We’re just going in circles at this point..
> 
> I’ll end at this. Physical attraction can be part of your sexual attraction but if you act goofy, feminine, you act needy, etc she’s not going to be sexually attracted to you & therefore you ain’t smashing


i feel where ur comijng from but except for needy i act like a fucking retarded and she still wants to smash


----------



## Deleted member 3270 (May 27, 2021)

You're clearly a fellow intelligent black man @tyronelite


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Isn’t game just like how you act and talk


No. I’ll make a thread explaining what Game is on deeper level. Not how most people define game


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

Selinity said:


> brb making a response thread


Destroy this retarded thread.


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 27, 2021)

looksmaxxer234 said:


> Isn’t game just like how you act and talk


no thats forza horizon 4


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> If you are a good looking guy, or what women _consider _good looking some women will find you physically attractive & you'll have more attention. THATS IT


_*WRONG!*_
Being hot doesn't just guarantee attention, it guarantees POSITIVE ATTENTION. And not just any positive attention, but positive attention such that she finds you sexually appealing (that is what being "hot" means), and positive attention such that everything else about you appears better (the halo effect). These positives cause people to behave differently around you, which causes an improvement in your quality of life. How can you be a regular user here and be so unbelievably unable to learn such that you don't even pick up on that?


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Being good looking does not guarantee women will find you sexually appealing


Reminder that this is not sexually appealing to women to you:


----------



## Deleted member 39 (May 27, 2021)

I'd pick #1 so I stopped reading after that


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> i feel where ur comijng from but except for needy i act like a fucking retarded and she still wants to smash


Yeah of course women will give you couple chances. But if you keep up the neediness she’s gone lol


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Being good looking does not guarantee women will find you sexually appealing..*​*Now can it help you in certain situations? Of course.. She'll give you the extra 15-30 sec to hear you out. *


No jfl, they will completely change their behaviour around you and if you are attractive enough they will want to fuck you even if you're a serial killer. Jfl at 15-30 seconds. Women will want to hook up with you and crush on you just because you are good looking. Women will get crushes on you knowing nothing about you, fantasizing about you daily when you haven't said a word to them.


----------



## chadison (May 27, 2021)

I wanted to wait a little to respond to see what others would say first.

I can't inherently disagree with your thread. I think it's very well written overall. However, I think there are two things that should have been added to prevent the attacks in the comments:

1) Looks always do matter, and they matter the most by default because if you don't cross the woman's threshold, she won't fuck you. However, that threshold is lower than what most would like to believe and after it is crossed, many other factors come into play that can make a HTN more appealing overall than a chadlite, or even a chad. Looks *ALSO *raise the bar for your selectivity. Mate-matching is a real thing in that couples of similar attractiveness ratings tend to be dominant. Thus, your chance of a stacy finding you more appealing after a proper rhinoplasty, gymcelling, and hair transplant greatly increase if those were issues before; *your dating pool expands according to looks, but this does not guarantee any success still.*

2) Looks guarantee an easier time with women. However, as you mentioned, they DO NOT guarantee any success. The better you look, the more the door opens, the more you can make mistakes (_you already basically covered this in your responses to comments, but I'm just clarifying it here)_. However, a woman will wait for you on the other side, and you still have to not slip on the walk over (what you say, how you act *100% MATTERS*). Seems like we took a little venture back to the red pill and Rollo Tomassi with this thread, but these ventures are well needed. Debates like this are what helps the forum wake up from its echo chamber slumber and come closer to a universal theory of sexual attraction regarding both sexes. 



gamma said:


> When the cope is too strong
> 
> Girls will throw themselves to a real chad, asking him to fuck in DMs


Gamma: The problem with your response here is that you utilize sweeping generalizations and a hasty retreat towards comforting coping mechanisms that excuse your failure. I used to do this same thing a lot too: "Well, if I'm not a natural chad, I shouldn't try, women already have Chad in their DMs." If so, how did I manage to have sex with multiple "Stacylites" as a "Normie" according to this forum? Are the ratings here too low, are my ratings of the women too high, or is it the fact that there are multiple factors in sexual attraction? I'd like to think the first and the third after being on here long enough. "Oh, well she couldn't get Chad so she settled for you." Ok, sure. But how come she came 3 times when I had sex with her? Isn't that evident that I had enough sex appeal to please her? How come she hit me up a few weeks later asking to fuck again? As you actually try to looksmaxx and rid of your autism, you realize these statements are defense mechanisms set up by your mind to protect your ego. I'm not trying to argue with you; I'm simply stating an observable fact in this thread. I'm pretty sure you're a good-looking dude (if that's you in your avatar) and if so, you could be having *way *more success by working on social skills. You also comment that "I had a chadlite friend in HS that had a low tier becky asking to fuck." That's one, *ONE *example. You don't know the context behind those DMs, how long before they had been talking, and if he had others hitting him up. This example is a colossal failure at proving your point because it is merely one piece of *anecdotal and incomplete *evidence. "Muh tinder studies muh Amnesia." Whatever, I'm done discussing. 

Also looking forward to this thread, "Find your niche appeal. (Women have specific types they go for)." I agree with this concept, and I'd like to hear what you have to say about it. Women, from my experience, have niches towards phenotype, muscularity, bad boy looks, dark triad, even beta provider sometimes. 

Overall, great thread. Close to BOTB worthy IMO, if you elaborated upon those three points I raised at the beginning a little more.

Phew, that was a lot


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> You have 2 choices
> 1) You can have women think you're good looking but you won't be fucking
> 2) You can have women think whatever they think about you, & you're fucking


How can you say something this retarded, I am in awe. Why isn't there a choice where she thinks I'm good looking and I do fuck her? How can a woman's thoughts not matter in regards to fucking her if you are not literally raping her? You have simply created an incomplete set of choices to justify your incoherent point.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

chadison said:


> I think it's very well written overall.


If you think this is well written you have standards lower than the mariana trench. This might be the worst written thread on this site. I am amazed at how bad it is.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> You only want to be good looking cuz you think it'll get you closer to fucking. See you guys think it's going to be EASIER to get a woman to fuck.. no no no it's going to be EASIER to get a woman's ATTENTION


Jfl. You didn't talk about what type of attention this was because as soon as you would have the jig would be up, and your argument would crumble.

A woman gives you positive attention, and this positive attention is positive such that she is sexually attracted to you and everything else about you seems better. If 6'5 Maher walked by her, she wouldn't just give him attention, she would give him sexual attention. Are you implying Tyler Maher is just as close to fucking a girl as a severe birdcel when they are both walking by her?


----------



## chadison (May 27, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> If you think this is well written you have standards lower than the mariana trench. This might be the worst written thread on this site. I am amazed at how bad it is.


What are your critiques summarized in a bullet point list, then? Adding them concisely with reasoning can only help us to come to an agreement on just how much looks matter and what they can do.


----------



## pakipassion (May 27, 2021)

Good looks result in positive feedback , that increases confidence of average person , average person has low self esteem and is always looking for encourgements and validations for confidence , getting true confidence when you dont need others approaval is tough and required lot of mental conditioning , average person is very dependent on early positive feedback to forward his game , for average peroson looks are important to get laid.


----------



## Deleted member 10330 (May 27, 2021)

Good thread. Shame so many retards commented on it.


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Being good looking does not guarantee sex..
> Being good looking does not guarantee you a girlfriend..
> Being good looking does not guarantee women will find you sexually appealing.


Here you are just abusing the word "guarantee" to make your point.
As long as a statement is not analytic, then it's truth is not guaranteed.

For instance, going to a prostitute does not guarantee sex, since you could get a heart attack right before you have sex with her. Aka, having sex is not intrinsic to going to a prostitute (if it was then it would be analytic).

In the same way, looking like chico does not guarantee that you will be sexually attractive to a girl, since being sexually attracted to chico is not part of the definition of being a girl.

All theories of causality are non-analytic though, so when we are looking for what causes sexual attraction, being in a relationship, or having a girlfriend, it doesn't matter if there is no guarantee. Of course there will be no guarantee, we are no longer dealing with analytic propositions. What matters is the relations which the empirical evidence shows. This is how theories of causality are developed.

And you wanna know what the evidence shows?


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

chadison said:


> What are your critiques summarized in a bullet point list, then? Adding them concisely with reasoning can only help us to come to an agreement on just how much looks matter and what they can do.


Im not doing all of that shit. Just look at my comments to find my opinions. They each contain reasons why I reject them, as well as an example.

I have literally destroyed every paragraph of this garbage thread.

Now if you don't mind I'll take my leave from it.


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *Being good looking does not guarantee women will find you sexually appealing..*​*Now can it help you in certain situations? Of course.. She'll give you the extra 15-30 sec to hear you out. But everything else after that you need to be sexually appealing to get her in bed.*
> 
> *there's a difference between physical attraction & sexual attraction. Yes physical attraction can be part of the reason why she had sex with you but sexual attraction is not synonymous with physical attraction. *​


it's not synonumous, true that.

But you are basically implying there is low/limited correlation between: Physical attraction and sexual attraction.
Defenition of both terms, you didn't give very clearly imo.
But imo, there is BIG correlation between how attractive you look; and how sexually attractive a woman finds you.

For her to smash with you. She may regularly need other factors to be there also, that is true. Like not being very anti-social, or very poor, or etc.. etc...


----------



## dnrd (May 27, 2021)

what happened to this site man, bluepillers are so cringe


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> But imo, there is BIG correlation between how attractive you look; and how sexually attractive a woman finds you.


He doesn't understand that you can't ague against a theory of causality by saying one thing doesn't guarantee the other, but only by providing empirical evidence that that is not the case generally. This is just sad.


----------



## bernanddrago (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *If you are a good looking guy, or what women consider good looking some women will find you physically attractive & you'll have more attention. THATS IT
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> ...


nice thread mostly but looks make the process waaaay easier for sure


----------



## eduardkoopman (May 27, 2021)

BeautyIsEverything said:


> He doesn't understand that you can't ague against a theory of causality by saying one thing doesn't guarantee the other, but only by providing empirical evidence that that is not the case generally. This is just sad.


Yeah. NOTHING correlates 100%. The only factor that correlates 100%, is the same factor as one is measuring it against.

I dunno what the exact correlation number is. Between looks attractiveness, and her finding him sexxually attractive an to go nail him. But I bet it's a big correlation, I think/beleive.

Studies probably shown correlation between these 2 things.


----------



## loksr (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Physical attraction just means she finds you attractive. Doesn’t mean she wants to fuck you


You’re describing the experience of someone who’s high psl but low smv

it’s like if I look at a girl who’s good looking but also looks innocent or something, I can say “she looks good” without necessarily wanting to fuck her, it’s the same for girls.

a high smv male does not have to do shit. Sorry bro but looks are everything, you might rope if you found out how little truly attractive men have to do to get a girl

I’m not even chad but I had a 16 year old girlfriend when I was 14 who did all the work to ask me out, I cannot even begin to imagine what kind of life a legitimate chad has


----------



## Tyronecell (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> When the cope is too strong
> 
> Girls will throw themselves to a real chad, asking him to fuck in DMs


I like tyronelite's threads but I have too agree with u this time


----------



## Selinity (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> So you saw this theoretical chad smash all his matches?


We've never seen them smash but we have seen how girls seem glad and even eager to smash after a few vulgar texts. I understand that you should take it with a grain of salt, but as far as tinder experiments go, those are the best results you can get.


----------



## Deleted member 10913 (May 27, 2021)

The blackpill is dismissed boyos! Now go out and run numbers game and oh don't forget your personality!!


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Selinity said:


> We've never seen them smash but we have seen how girls seem glad and even eager to smash after a few vulgar texts. I understand that you should take it with a grain of salt, but as far as tinder experiments go, those are the best results you can get.


A lot of this went over peoples heads. When I get off work, I’m gonna give an analogy that’ll clear everything up


----------



## Stare (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *If you are a good looking guy, or what women consider good looking some women will find you physically attractive & you'll have more attention. THATS IT
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> ...


very true


----------



## Biggdink (May 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Caged at the tinder graph, like 300 matches and only 10 lays


Better than me
I had 350+ Matches (probably more bcz many girls delete) and only 3 lays

or @Leo0509 with 1.5 k matches and 0 dates

game pill is too brutal


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 27, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Better than me
> I had 350+ Matches (probably more bcz many girls delete) and only 3 lays
> 
> or @Leo0509 with 1.5 k matches and 0 dates
> ...


good amount of ppl user tinder for validation only tho


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Better than me
> I had 350+ Matches (probably more bcz many girls delete) and only 3 lays
> 
> or @Leo0509 with 1.5 k matches and 0 dates
> ...


Lol what? I have way less matches but more results jfl. Game pill is real

Yea but leo showed me his chats he only sent "hi" to every match, girl said "hi' too, then he asked how are you etc. Chat died after 3 messages no wonder


----------



## DrTony (May 27, 2021)

You dBetter than me


Biggdink said:


> I had 350+ Matches (probably more bcz many girls delete) and only 3 lays
> 
> or @Leo0509 with 1.5 k matches and 0 dates
> 
> game pill is too brutalY





Biggdink said:


> Better than me
> I had 350+ Matches (probably more bcz many girls delete) and only 3 lays
> 
> or @Leo0509 with 1.5 k matches and 0 dates
> ...


It wasn’t your lack of game. It was the fact she had better options. Take it from someone who has no game yet still managed 76 slays from OLD in the span of 2 years (august 18-august 20)


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You dBetter than me
> 
> 
> It wasn’t your lack of game. It was the fact she had better options. Take it from someone who has no game yet still managed 76 slays from OLD in the span of 2 years (august 18-august 20)


Mirin. Mind share your profile in pm?


----------



## Biggdink (May 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Lol what? I have way less matches but more results jfl. Game pill is real
> 
> Yea but leo showed me his chats he only sent "hi" to every match, girl said "hi' too, then he asked how are you etc. Chat died after 3 messages no wonder


That’s actually my game too  

But it can work irl idk


----------



## Biggdink (May 27, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You dBetter than me
> 
> 
> It wasn’t your lack of game. It was the fact she had better options. Take it from someone who has no game yet still managed 76 slays from OLD in the span of 2 years (august 18-august 20)


Nope 
I’ve seen some of these girls post stories with normie guys 

My becky match who added me on snap posted her story on a bed with a bloated fuck with crooked teeth


----------



## Biggdink (May 27, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You dBetter than me
> 
> 
> It wasn’t your lack of game. It was the fact she had better options. Take it from someone who has no game yet still managed 76 slays from OLD in the span of 2 years (august 18-august 20)


Btw what do you look like and what type of pics you using and what type of girls you smashing ?

You might be a dimorphic looking chad


----------



## Biggdink (May 27, 2021)

@DrTony @Hopelessmofoker btw ive chadfished few times and used same game and they were ghosted after few messages too


----------



## Deleted member 12611 (May 27, 2021)

@tyronelite when I destroy his thread:


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> @DrTony @Hopelessmofoker btw ive chadfished few times and used same game and they were ghosted after few messages too


Same bro. Read my tyler maher thread. Bitches didnt answer that much, ghosted me etc but i got so many matches tho. Tinder is shit tbh


----------



## Growth Plate (May 27, 2021)

Uzezi said:


> Guys on here think if you are not autistic looking like David Gandy, you cannot get girls. I honestly think 90% of guys here are still in highschool, with their oneitis obsession. You would think girls are only fucking Gandy look alike.


jfl what are you even talking about
greycel moment


----------



## fvolkek (May 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> Amazing thread, this is exactly what i've been thinking but I couldn't put into words for a thread
> 
> There are users who unironically believe that high quality girls would have sex with a severely autistic Chad


They would.


----------



## Biggdink (May 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Same bro. Read my tyler maher thread. Bitches didnt answer that much, ghosted me etc but i got so many matches tho. Tinder is shit tbh


Yea I’ve used Maher and eriksen 
Both got lots of matches but majority of girls ghosted

Few girls were easily down to fuck but meh they weren’t very attractive for chads


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Yea I’ve used Maher and eriksen
> Both got lots of matches but majority of girls ghosted
> 
> Few girls were easily down to fuck but meh they weren’t very attractive for chads


I think bitches really use it mainly for validation. Getting matches from giga chads is enough maybe idk maybe its cope


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Same bro. Read my tyler maher thread. Bitches didnt answer that much, ghosted me etc but i got so many matches tho. Tinder is shit tbh





Biggdink said:


> Yea I’ve used Maher and eriksen
> Both got lots of matches but majority of girls ghosted
> 
> Few girls were easily down to fuck but meh they weren’t very attractive for chads


i wonder what it'd be like with more niche looking people, say some longhaired guy w tats
Maybe he'd get less matches but the matches he DID get would 100% be dtf


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> i wonder what it'd be like with more niche looking people, say some longhaired guy w tats
> Maybe he'd get less matches but the matches he DID get would 100% be dtf


 I did one experiment with a stylemaxxed and tattoed HTN (in my tyler maher thread you can see him)

He got WAY more matches and way more chats started by girls. Tyler actually got 0 chat starts iirc, but many superlikes


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> I did one experiment with a stylemaxxed and tattoed HTN (in my tyler maher thread you can see him)
> 
> He got WAY more matches and way more chats started by girls. Tyler actually got 0 chat starts iirc, but many superlikes


Yeah im hyped for getting tats in all honestly hairdresser soon to get my hair a bit shoter (still long tho just maintained)


----------



## .👽. (May 27, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> Yeah im hyped for getting tats in all honestly hairdresser soon to get my hair a bit shoter (still long tho just maintained)


Tatts boost your smv so much. If you have a decent face you should get good tatts and a good body = slayer


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 27, 2021)

gamma said:


> Friend of mine with becky asking him to fuck in DMs
> 
> Local chads that post on Ig stories all the girls that approach them saying things like "I wanna suck ur dick" (they post it to brag)
> 
> ...


Most women are too pussy to be super direct but it's easy to know through obvious IOIs


----------



## Austrian Oak (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> We’re just going in circles at this point..
> 
> I’ll end at this. Physical attraction can be part of your sexual attraction but if you act goofy, feminine, you act needy, etc she’s not going to be sexually attracted to you & therefore you ain’t smashing


This. Meanwhile if a woman does that it doesn't even matter


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (May 27, 2021)

Hopelessmofoker said:


> Tatts boost your smv so much. If you have a decent face you should get good tatts and a good body = slayer


u saw me n my physique im going for the more arsty tats they look better on my kind of build


----------



## Warlow (May 27, 2021)

dnrd said:


> what happened to this site man, bluepillers are so cringe


you've been here for a month jfl


----------



## dnrd (May 27, 2021)

Warlow said:


> you've been here for a month jfl


lurked for like a yearish i think


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

@Selinity @Austrian Oak @mamacookoil @Biggdink @chadison @PYT @Cigarette @Bill Bruce 

Lemme break it down in simpler terms so that these young teens can understand & maybe you can explain it better.

Now like I said before there are times where you’ll get chicks solely off your looks where you don’t have to do much. I’ve done, I’m sure plenty of other guys here have too. 

Good looks is like a college degree, you’ll get a job interview, but you might not get the job. 
You’re still gonna get flaked, ghosted on, last minute resistance, etc. 

If you have a beautiful car (or aesthetically pleasing) with no engine. then the beauty is pointless cuz it won’t take you anywhere. 

EVERYTHING MATTERS. Eye contact, body language, vocal tonality, behavior, demeanor & disposition, flirting, building sexual chemistry in the conversation. Everything I mentioned can turn her on or off.

The problem is guys here don’t want to put in the work. They how I’d like to call it.. want to coast of their looks aka “pretty boy syndrome” & expect everything to come to them. 

The more attractive you are, the more the chick is going to expect from you. She’s gonna assume you’re automatically confident, you’re smooth, charismatic, masculine, etc. But everyone her has mastered all those aspects of their self right ? 

A woman can appreciate a handsome face or a good physique. Doesn’t automatically mean she wants to get with you.

Women have no issue matching with good looking guys. So if all the guys in her inbox are around the same looks level, what’s gonna separate them besides their looks?

• ⁠Physically attractive: "That's a pretty person." No actual attraction to them. It's just like "That's a pretty flower." or "That's a pretty sunset."
Aesthetically pleasing to the eye. They’re nice to look at. Like a beautiful painting on a wall. 

• ⁠Good-looking/conventionally attractive: No personal attraction. The aesthetic arrangements of their features matches up with what’s culturally learned is attractive to others. "Oh - people probably find that person really good-looking." Or think of good looking vs ugly car. Lamborghini Huracan vs Pontiac Aztec

• ⁠Sexually attractive: This is a person that I am personally sexually attracted to which is a combination of appearance & instictive almost primal reaction 

Those are my last thoughts on this subject


----------



## Deleted member 13197 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Selinity @Austrian Oak @mamacookoil @Biggdink @chadison @PYT @Cigarette @Bill Bruce
> 
> Lemme break it down in simpler terms so that these young teens can understand & maybe you can explain it better.
> 
> ...


Great explanation, you should a guide on how to max eye contact, body language, vocal tonality, behavior, demeanor & disposition, flirting, building sexual chemistry in the conversation. Even though it’ll receive a lot of hate


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

Toska said:


> Great explanation, you should a guide on how to max eye contact, body language, vocal tonality, behavior, demeanor & disposition, flirting, building sexual chemistry in the conversation. Even though it’ll receive a lot of hate


Nah they ain’t ready for that level of game lol 

You’ll see plenty of it tho when I upload my interviews talking to chicks


----------



## 50konsurgeryat35 (May 27, 2021)

Check out my gigachad game bro it's not about looks

-gigachad goes on tinder
-50% right swipes are matches
-sex on demand literally tell them youl ghost them if she won't face fuck chad cock and she still goes out of her way to come over
-ghost anyway and do same to another girl tomorrow

It's about game bro you need real game and confidence to swipe


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

50konsurgeryat35 said:


> Check out my gigachad game bro it's not about looks
> 
> -gigachad goes on tinder
> -50% right swipes are matches
> ...


wow you’re so funny & original


----------



## ezio6 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> *If you are a good looking guy, or what women consider good looking some women will find you physically attractive & you'll have more attention. THATS IT
> 
> What does that mean?
> 
> ...


Girls have called me hot on tinder badoo but we didnt smash i dunno why, while a girl that seems uninterested in me, we smashed in the first date wtf women logic


----------



## Biggdink (May 27, 2021)

50konsurgeryat35 said:


> Check out my gigachad game bro it's not about looks
> 
> -gigachad goes on tinder
> -50% right swipes are matches
> ...


Try it yourself with Maher or someone else and you’d be disappointed


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

ezio6 said:


> Girls have called me hot on tinder badoo but we didnt smash i dunno why, while a girl that seems uninterested in me, we smashed in the first date wtf women logic


See I love when guys have real examples to tell & not just going off by what they hear on the internet


----------



## 50konsurgeryat35 (May 27, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Try it yourself with Maher or someone else and you’d be disappointed


That's cause it's fake thus can't escalate. In real life gigachad gets the number in less than 3 message exchanges and then they come over to his to fuck.


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

50konsurgeryat35 said:


> That's cause it's fake thus can't escalate. In real life gigachad gets the number in less than 3 message exchanges and then they come over to his to fuck.


Greycels man..


----------



## DrTony (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Selinity @Austrian Oak @mamacookoil @Biggdink @chadison @PYT @Cigarette @Bill Bruce
> 
> Lemme break it down in simpler terms so that these young teens can understand & maybe you can explain it better.
> 
> ...


My experience has been very very different to what you are describing here. And I absolutely guarantee you I have more experience than you.


----------



## tyronelite (May 27, 2021)

DrTony said:


> My experience has been very very different to what you are describing here. And I absolutely guarantee you I have more experience than you.


Congrats bro you’re a slayer. I’m proud of you


----------



## 50konsurgeryat35 (May 27, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Greycels man..


Bro I held my spine at exactly 90 degrees and smirked at this girl and walked confidently like I owned the room it's what made the difference bro... 

Literally what you're saying only makes a difference if you come off like an aspie or sound like you've got no experience with sex but that's many here


----------



## Cigarette (May 28, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> @Selinity @Austrian Oak @mamacookoil @Biggdink @chadison @PYT @Cigarette @Bill Bruce
> 
> Lemme break it down in simpler terms so that these young teens can understand & maybe you can explain it better.
> 
> ...


good explanation brother. just gonna add something rq.

just like men like women who take care of themselves, expect the same from them too. you might be goos looking, yes, but if your body is shit you might not take her into bed since your sexual appeal is low as fuck


----------



## Yuya Moggershima (May 28, 2021)

Good insight, I'm waiting for your thread about niches


----------



## Enfant terrible (May 28, 2021)

nice water thread


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (May 29, 2021)

One of the most based posts on this dumbass site tbh. This makes soo much sense (ofc not to alot of Autists on this forum bcuz they don't leave the house or go to parties etc..) Ever since I looksmaxxed HARD like took a 180 on how my face and physique looks. So far all I noticed Is alot more attention and looks from women annnnnd that's it. Then I ask out some of these women and get rejected or ghosted later on.. 

But then again all of this could be because I'm in a location where blacks don't do well (90% whites) and their just attracted but would never go there idk


----------



## DrTony (May 29, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> One of the most based posts on this dumbass site tbh. This makes soo much sense (ofc not to alot of Autists on this forum bcuz they don't leave the house or go to parties etc..) Ever since I looksmaxxed HARD like took a 180 on how my face and physique looks. So far all I noticed Is alot more attention and looks from women annnnnd that's it. Then I ask out some of these women and get rejected or ghosted later on..
> 
> But then again all of this could be because I'm in a location where blacks don't do well (90% whites) and their just attracted but would never go there idk


You were just NOT their type. Women make it extremely easy for the right guy they REALLY like. Stop coping with excuses. 
When you are NOT a girl's type, all you see is mixed signals and ghosting


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (May 29, 2021)

DrTony said:


> You were just NOT their type. Women make it extremely easy for the right guy they REALLY like. Stop coping with excuses.
> When you are NOT a girl's type, all you see is mixed signals and ghosting


JFL @ this you're fuckin stupid, I've had women approach me at parties and then turn me down when I ask them to hang out. How TF would you know what it's like living in a 90 percent white town as an ethnic if you aren't one you IQ imbalanced greycel. Leave the house brainlet you might learn something


----------



## DrTony (May 29, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> JFL @ this you're fuckin stupid, I've had women approach me at parties and then turn me down when I ask them to hang out. How TF would you know what it's like living in a 90 percent white town as an ethnic if you aren't one you IQ imbalanced greycel. Leave the house brainlet you might learn something


Lmao at this virgin cope. By DEFINITION, if she didn't let you smash or turned you down(!), she wasn't sexually attracted enough to you. She enjoyed your attention  Some other guy, more her type, was deep in her guts the next day dont worry. Just not you.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (May 29, 2021)

DrTony said:


> Lmao at this virgin cope. By DEFINITION, if she didn't let you smash or turned you down(!), she wasn't sexually attracted enough to you. She enjoyed your attention  Someother guy, more her type, was deep in her guts the next day dont worry. Just not you.
> Take it from someone way more sexually experienced with women than you ever will be.


*Keep projecting for me you utter dog, how many fucking times are you gonna edit your fuckin replies get it right the first time you autist shitstain. You will be unable to sleep tonight knowing you rot on this forum talking about "muh sexually active". Meanwhile you've been registered here since 2018 and guess what?YOURE STILL POSTING JFLLLL. My above points will throw you into an identity crisis as you attempt to find another cope to self validate your self about the fact that you arent a complete sadkunt. You fuckin abomination*


----------



## tyronelite (May 29, 2021)

Aeonxdro said:


> *Keep projecting for me you utter dog, how many fucking times are you gonna edit your fuckin replies get it right the first time you autist shitstain. You will be unable to sleep tonight knowing you rot on this forum talking about "muh sexually active". Meanwhile you've been registered here since 2018 and guess what?YOURE STILL POSTING JFLLLL. My above points will throw you into an identity crisis as you attempt to find another cope to self validate your self about the fact that you arent a complete sadkunt. You fuckin abomination*


Who is this guy lol I’ve never heard of him till now


----------



## ratiorichard (May 29, 2021)

agreed.


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (May 29, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Who is this guy lol I’ve never heard of him till now


JFL idk but I think I sent him into retirement after that. Over for him ngl


----------



## klamus (May 29, 2021)

Chads are practically never autistic. Most are nt and if you are kinda silent girls just see you as mysterious


----------



## wristcel (May 29, 2021)

Game helps you smash the girls that think you are handsome

The amount of 'game' required, depends on just how hot she thinks you are. If she thinks you are 10/10, you can be the most boring guy in the world and you'll still get to smash

If she doesn't think you are hot/handsome/attractive, then no amount of 'game' is gonna help


----------



## eyearea (Jun 1, 2021)

Need this ASAP TAG ME PLS How To Prepare For a Night of Slayin


----------



## Chinlet Ascension (Jun 1, 2021)

Good thread. Being good looking is not going to compensate for being a weirdo for males


----------



## goat2x (Jun 3, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Who is this guy lol I’ve never heard of him till now


he is a cancer researcher doctorcel chad in london i tagged him lol


----------



## Deleted member 795 (Jun 3, 2021)

Sounds like PUA shit


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 3, 2021)

Guess What? said:


> Sounds like PUA shit


You’re clearly not experienced


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 3, 2021)

gamma said:


> Friend of mine with becky asking him to fuck in DMs
> 
> Local chads that post on Ig stories all the girls that approach them saying things like "I wanna suck ur dick" (they post it to brag)
> 
> ...


this tbh


----------



## AscendingHero (Jun 3, 2021)

randomvanish said:


> *(Game)*​*
> 
> 
> 
> *


----------



## OverSinceBirth (Aug 31, 2021)

Women aren't intimidated by gl people the same way men are. They'll chase them.


----------



## GandyIsNormie (Sep 28, 2022)

Growth Plate said:


> I will never read this thread.


----------

